# muscle bike San Francisco giants theme bike...part 1



## Artweld (Sep 24, 2015)

This is a frame that I found along with about 20 other bikes...they were piled up in a closed down chicken ranch building.....decided to build up a few of them...decided not to go with the rat trap springer and made a few more changes along the way....picked up the cool looking chain guard @ jaf/co...Jim just donated it I think the guard really ties the bike all together just had to do a little modified work to make it fit perfect....


----------



## theterrym (Sep 25, 2015)

That's going to be a pretty sweet bike!!


----------

